# 21 miles driven; $6 paid - TY, Uber



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

Really, can someone explain this to me. Not sure if it's me just worrying but here's the story.

I drove PAX to destination, it ended up being not where he wanted to go. He was looking for a park. I then took his turn-by-turn directions. He said go straight and I did. I ended up going until I noticed we were going waaaaaay out of the way. I asked again if I should keep going straight. 

He replies, "Where are we going again?" 
I remind him, "To the park, right?" 
He replies, "Uhhh.. that's in Glendora" (where we had initially began) 
so I make a U-Turn, he tells me it's close to Glendora High School. So I look it up on Google Maps and head there. From there he says it's near and finally directs me to where the destination should be.

What I am wondering is... why didn't he ever let me know we were heading the wrong way. I was hoping he wouldn't exploit me or that Uber would (but I know you guys already know they do... I mean, come on it's all there is on this forums lmao!) but this is the first time. I'll let the pictures do the explaining. 

I came home after that. -_-


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

I will say, in my app it still says "Processing" I got this number off of the website.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

JustDave said:


> It's just two. The top cell is just an aggregate of the sum of both.


I just realized that and deleted. That really sucks. Since the app is still processing it may process correctly. If not, I would send uber an email letting them know that the pax directed you to drive the route that you drove and to adjust the fare accordingly. I would say pass on pool except I need other drivers to take all the pools.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

I would pass on it but I get soooo many. Not to mention like 12+ minutes away. Like for real? Lol! We will see what happens after a couple of hours. I am gonna be really pissed if I just get that cancellation and $3 for a 21 mile ride. LMAO


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

For guidance purposes:


----------



## Spuntino (Oct 3, 2016)

Don't let the pax take you somewhere that is not the destination. If you get to their destination and they want to go somewhere else, tell them you need an address and have them update it in the app. If they don't have an address tell them you can't go anywhere without the address in the app. Say it's uber policy.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

JustDave said:


> For guidance purposes:


That's a problem. You got paid for a straight line from point A to point B.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Pool is a straight shot, no mystery tours. Without a decent surge or boost there is no reason to accept them.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Pool is a straight shot, no mystery tours. Without a decent surge or boost there is no reason to accept them.


I did not know that at all. Wow.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

Spuntino said:


> Don't let the pax take you somewhere that is not the destination. If you get to their destination and they want to go somewhere else, tell them you need an address and have them update it in the app. If they don't have an address tell them you can't go anywhere without the address in the app. Say it's uber policy.


I knew Lyft had this option, didn't think Uber had it too. Well, now I know. So discouraging though but oh well.


----------



## litelyfter (May 10, 2016)

Uggh, sad to see this. An hour, 21 miles, 6 bucks...before gas. You may come out of this with a dollar or two. Never accept Pool unless there is a surge or a bonus of some sort.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

JustDave said:


> For guidance purposes:


hey i'm new driver too, i don't understand why the pay is so little when you drive for almost 1 hour for that much? Was the customer old? Do they have memory problems maybe? in my car thats like $3.00 in gas I used. doesn't make any sense to me. any suggestion?


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

JustDave said:


> I did not know that at all. Wow.


It may or may not work but I would definitely contact uber for a fare adjustment letting them know that the customer demanded and directed the bad route via turn by turn instructions and that the driver was forced to follow the directed route to keep the customer happy and to avoid a customer altercation.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

litelyfter said:


> Uggh, sad to see this. An hour, 21 miles, 6 bucks...before gas. You may come out of this with a dollar or two. Never accept Pool unless there is a surge or a bonus of some sort.


The reason it was $6 was because the 0 min ride; that was a pool cancelation because I accepted a rider who was 17 minutes out. He called me 5 minutes later. (Uber gave me the stupid ping while I was already making a right onto the opposite entrance of the freeway, I accepted just because I have been taking my chances letting pings expire to get a surge ride.) He ended up canceling. I was upset, then I got this lovely ride, assuming it was gonna be good. Nah. It ended up being bad. In my head I was like, wow this dude is gonna end up paying a lot of money. I hope it's worth it for me. Then I remembered. Uberpeople.net exists for a reason... then I was like, damn I hope I don't get bent over by Uber. Nope. Too late. I got bent over the moment I accepted the ping. Every ping is a mystery, I have learned in this game. I love driving man, but yesterday made me want to dismantle an apartment LOL!


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

Lets_Eat said:


> hey i'm new driver too, i don't understand why the pay is so little when you drive for almost 1 hour for that much? Was the customer old? Do they have memory problems maybe? in my car thats like $3.00 in gas I used. doesn't make any sense to me. any suggestion?


Learn from me. The moral of my thread is. When accepting UberPOOL. Wherever the rider put his destination as, take him THERE, or at least somewhere near the vicinity. Because if you go out your way to taking verbal cue, and they don't continue. You won't be paid for it.

My rule of thumb is now; UberPOOL is Point A to Point B, it's mean to be quick, a bus ride if you will. If they want a new location, I will now ask them to do it via the app, if not then kindly GTFO. 

That's basically what I am learning from this haha


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

JustDave said:


> Learn from me. The moral of my thread is. When accepting UberPOOL. Wherever the rider put his destination as, take him THERE, or at least somewhere near the vicinity. Because if you go out your way to taking verbal cue, and they don't continue. You won't be paid for it.
> 
> My rule of thumb is now; UberPOOL is Point A to Point B, it's mean to be quick, a bus ride if you will. If they want a new location, I will now ask them to do it via the app, if not then kindly GTFO.
> 
> That's basically what I am learning from this haha


Thanks for the info bro!


----------



## jfm182 (Oct 9, 2016)

JustDave the destinstion can't be updated in Pool, and they cant change the service to x to do such updates.. You should have ended the trip there and ask him to request a new ride, there might be chances that you would get him again. It happened to me recently i have to dropped the rider off because i already have another passenger inside the car.


----------



## UBERslaveRunner (Oct 11, 2016)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Pool is a straight shot, no mystery tours. Without a decent surge or boost there is no reason to accept them.


So you like UBERPOOL? I think its the systems way of cheating drivers. When they first came out with it they made it seem like we were getting paid per ride. I've been suckered too long. I no longer take them.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

jfm182 said:


> JustDave the destinstion can't be updated in Pool, and they cant change the service to x to do such updates.. You should have ended the trip there and ask him to request a new ride, there might be chances that you would get him again. It happened to me recently i have to dropped the rider off because i already have another passenger inside the car.


Thanks for the clarification. Lets_Eat Disregard the "asking to change via app" This is only valid via UberX. UberPOOL is just a bus ride then. I just want to dethrone Travis.


----------



## UBERslaveRunner (Oct 11, 2016)

JustDave said:


> The reason it was $6 was because the 0 min ride; that was a pool cancelation because I accepted a rider who was 17 minutes out. He called me 5 minutes later. (Uber gave me the stupid ping while I was already making a right onto the opposite entrance of the freeway, I accepted just because I have been taking my chances letting pings expire to get a surge ride.) He ended up canceling. I was upset, then I got this lovely ride, assuming it was gonna be good. Nah. It ended up being bad. In my head I was like, wow this dude is gonna end up paying a lot of money. I hope it's worth it for me. Then I remembered. Uberpeople.net exists for a reason... then I was like, damn I hope I don't get bent over by Uber. Nope. Too late. I got bent over the moment I accepted the ping. Every ping is a mystery, I have learned in this game. I love driving man, but yesterday made me want to dismantle an apartment LOL!


lol


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

JustDave said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Lets_Eat Disregard the "asking to change via app" This is only valid via UberX. UberPOOL is just a bus ride then. I just want to dethrone Travis.


ok then, thanks.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

JustDave said:


> Really, can someone explain this to me. Not sure if it's me just worrying but here's the story.
> 
> I drove PAX to destination, it ended up being not where he wanted to go. He was looking for a park. I then took his turn-by-turn directions. He said go straight and I did. I ended up going until I noticed we were going waaaaaay out of the way. I asked again if I should keep going straight.
> 
> ...


You need to immediately request a fare adjustment in the app.

It looks like they are charging solely based on the distance to the original destination and that is wrong. Keep in mind in the future that pax CAN NOT change destination for pool rides. The pickup and destination are locked in. If they want to change then they need to request an uberx which allows for changes.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

JustDave said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Lets_Eat Disregard the "asking to change via app" This is only valid via UberX. UberPOOL is just a bus ride then. I just want to dethrone Travis.


It's because the system will send you requests based on the pickups and destinations of uberpool rides entered in the app when the request was made.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> You need to immediately request a fare adjustment in the app.
> 
> It looks like they are charging solely based on the distance to the original destination and that is wrong. Keep in mind in the future that pax CAN NOT change destination for pool rides. The pickup and destination are locked in. If they want to change then they need to request an uberx which allows for changes.


I try to request a fare adjustment but I get a stupid message on the app. "Something went wrong, please try again later." If only we could send these messages to Uber for their broken methods.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JustDave said:


> I knew Lyft had this option, didn't think Uber had it too. Well, now I know. So discouraging though but oh well.


If you have a Stool rider, once you get to where they placed their drop off pin, they get out of your vehicle. There is no detour, there is no wrong address, there is no pit stops. If the pax made a mistake, they can correct it after they request a new driver.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm happy I got adjusted. Makes me semi-butt week a bit better. Thanks everyone for the suggestions. By the way, just need a little bit of thoughts for those who want to spread your positive vibes. My dog has had parvo for about 4 days now, and it's been an emotional and tiring illness, and nursing her has taken hours away from work. Just wanted to share that with you guys. Here's to a better week


----------

